# welcome to medicare physical



## BRENDA28 (Apr 23, 2010)

can anybody tell me what is the deal with the welcome to medicare physical for the medicare replacment plans...

would we bill the g codes for the medicare replacement plans as well??

Thank You-


----------



## Teresa Collins (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, we bill the G codes to the Medicare Advantage plans just the same as we do to Medicare.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## BRENDA28 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank You very much Teresa..


----------

